
Facebook Moves to Ban Private Gun Sales on Its Site - coloneltcb
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/30/technology/facebook-gun-sales-ban.html?_r=0
======
ocdtrekkie
I find it very questionable how major tech companies have started to enforce
their political, ethical, or religious views on their customers, without any
regard for the width of the cultures and views on the planet that they cater
to.

Google and Facebook both seem to believe themselves to be the morality police
pretty often, particularly on how they handle adult content. As private
companies, they have every right to do so, but I find it has a chilling effect
on the freedom of the Internet, now that so much of our Internet use is locked
into these tech companies' products.

